# Sony a550  70-300mm lens. HELP



## Blitz55 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi, I was looking for something with a pretty good zoom. I like what I see in the 70-300mm. 
I just don't want to jump the gun on buying one without a little advice. 

I came across this which is in my price range..id be willing to go up to $300 if it's really worth it. But $200 is about my range.

Amazon.com: Tamron AF 70-300mm f/4.0-5.6 Di LD Macro Zoom Lens for Konica Minolta and Sony Digital SLR Cameras: TAMRON: Camera & Photo

Watched a video about it here. Though he is using the one fitted for the Cannon and I have a Sony. 






Any thoughts on this lens?
Just want to find something to help me start to get a bit closer to little critters and birds without walking up to them and scaring them off. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## cosmonaut (Feb 1, 2013)

Generally in the price range what you are giving up are speed, build quality and CA. From the reviews I have seen it makes nice pictures but will hunt when focusing and is noisy.


----------



## Blitz55 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks Cosmonaut. 

I'm comfortable knowing there will be a few things like that to deal with in my price range. But I want a good entry level zoom to help me get a bit closer to them critters and birds. I just want to make sure that the one I chose in that range is the best for the buck. These are the other two I have looked at and I think it would be between these two unless someone has a strong opinion other wise or has a better suggestion.


Sony 75-300mm f/4.5-5.6 Alpha A-Mount Telephoto Zoom SAL-75300







OR


----------



## Blitz55 (Feb 2, 2013)

Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 APO DG Macro Lens for Sony and 508205 B&H


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 5, 2013)

Get you a Minolta beercan. Its in your price range, actually below your range, and offer constant aperture. Slightly less range but very solid build. 

Minolta Maxxum 70 210mm F4 AF Beer Can Macro Zoom Lens Sony Alpha DSLR 043325431715 | eBay


----------



## Charmed (Feb 16, 2013)

I have that very Tamron lens, it has done me well.   I have 3 photos in my gallery and they were all taken with that lens on a Sony a200.


----------



## kkart (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a few friends who have that lens and love it. I don't know how much you are willing to buy used lenses but you may wish to check out the "Big Beercan" Minolta AF 75-300...it can be had under $200 and is one of the absolute best 300mm lenses around in Maxxum/Alpha mount. Reviews are here on Dyxum Minolta AF 75-300 F4.5-5.6 2561-100 lens for Sony Alpha - Minolta camera mount


----------

